# Einrichten eines VPN Tunnels mit Hilfe eines Netgear Routers



## Tobiasl (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Zunächst meine IST Analayse :

Windows 2000 Server
Eingehende VPN Verbindung eingerichtet
Bei http://www.dyndns.org angemeldet.
dyndns in meine netgear Router RP614 V2 konfiguriert.


Die Gegenstelle :
Windows XP Professional
gleicher Router wie hier
auch bei dyndns.org registriert und konfiguriert im router.

Nun das Problem :

Intern kann ich einen VPN - Tunnel aufbauen - problemlos

Wenn sich die Gegenstelle versucht via VPN auf den Sever einzuwählen, so verbindet er erst gar nicht.

Wir haben im Router LAN IP  Konfiguration die RIP Richtung auf beide und das Protokoll auf RIP 1 konfiguriert.

Leider bin ich mit meinem Latain nun so ziemlich am Ende.

Hat jemand einen Rat ?


----------



## TheNBP (4. Juli 2004)

Der Router der vor dem VPN Server ist muss ein Portforwarding für Port 1723 haben das auf die IP des Servers zeigt.

Das ganze gilt bei Verwendung des PPTP Protokolls. Um darüber L2TP mit IPsec zu fahren müssen noch weitere Vorraussetzungen erfüllt sein. Also erstmal mit PPTP probieren.


----------



## Tobiasl (4. Juli 2004)

PPPT 1723 ist aktiviert, aber nach wie vor klappt nicht,

Ich habe eben einen anderen externen Rechner ohne Router getestet, Ging einwandfrei. Muß also an den Routern liegen, undd as ist mal wieder sehr suspekt wobei ich ja 2 gleiche Modelle gewählt habe. Meiner scheint also einwandfrei konfiguriert zu sein. Die Gegenstelle ist aber gleich konfiguriert. dort klappt es nicht


----------



## TheNBP (4. Juli 2004)

War dieser Rechner ohne Router der VPN Server oder Client?

Eigentlich muss auch nur der Router der vor dem Server angeschlossen ist mit Portforwarding versehen werden.
Der Router des Clients braucht keine Konfiguration, er darf nur keine ausgehenden Ports blocken. (Vorsicht Firewall)


----------



## Tobiasl (4. Juli 2004)

Firewall, das könnte ein Stichwort sein.

Der eine Externe den ich testete und der klappte war mit einem ELSA router bestückt.


----------



## Tobiasl (4. Juli 2004)

soo soweit so gut mein VPN Tunnel funktioniert.

Nun die 2.Unit 

Ich möchte die Gegenstelle gerne über den VPN Tunnel an meine domäne auf dem 2000 Server anmelden lassen.

Wenn also die VPN steht, und der Server hat 192.168.2.2 die Gegenstelle 192.168.0.3 Der VPN Tunnel vergab 192.168.2.6.
Wenn ich unter Systemsteuerung/system/Computername gehe um dann die Domäne mueller einzugeben so bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung von wegen domäne nicht verfügbar..

Was muß ich also tuen, damit die gegenstelle sich via VPN Tunnel an meinen Server anmelden kann?


----------



## TheNBP (4. Juli 2004)

Hast Du ein System zur Namensauflösung installiert? WINS / DNS ?
Namensauflösung über Broadcast funktioniert im VPN nämlich standardmässig nicht.
Und ist das ganze eine NT-Domäne oder eine Active Directory?

Desweiteren solltest Du die VPN Verbindung über die Option "über das DFÜ Netzwerk anmelden" (bei der Benutzeranmeldung von Windows) herstellen.


----------



## Tobiasl (4. Juli 2004)

Es ist eine Active Directory Domäne

DNS ist installiert.



Zitat :

Desweiteren solltest Du die VPN Verbindung über die Option "über das DFÜ Netzwerk anmelden" (bei der Benutzeranmeldung von Windows) herstellen.
/ Zitatende

Was meinst du damit?


----------



## TheNBP (4. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht hilft es zusätzlich WINS einzurichten....



> _Original geschrieben von Tobiasl _
> *Was meinst du damit? *


siehe Screenshot


----------



## Tobiasl (4. Juli 2004)

würde ich ja gerne, jedoch habe ich dieses häkchen nicht, weil ich nach wie vor nicht in einer domäne angemeldet bin, da dies ja nicht klappt


----------



## TheNBP (5. Juli 2004)

Versuch doch mal den Domänencontroller zu pingen. Und zwar über den Computernamen.

Ich kann Dir nicht genau sagen wie nach Domänennamen gesucht wird. Aber eigentlich kann es nur über WINS oder DNS funktionieren. In einer AD wohl eher über DNS. Wobei ich gefühlsmässig sagen würde das ein DNS "mueller" nicht auflösen kann, das müsste dann wahrscheinlich eher "mueller.de" heissen.


----------



## Tobiasl (5. Juli 2004)

Mueller war hier nur ein Beispiel.

Das ist ja auch das Praradoxe:

Wenn ich mir auf dem Server die Ports anschaue so steht die VPN perfekt der Port ist wie er sein muß aktiv.

Ich habe den Computernamen der Gegenstelle ordnungsgemäß im Active X erfasst auch der Username alles eindeutig deklariert.

Jetzt nur noch an der Domäne anmelden und meine Blümchenwelt wäre wieder Perfekt


----------



## TheNBP (5. Juli 2004)

Und funktioniert der Ping auf den Computernamen?



> _Original geschrieben von Tobiasl _
> *
> Ich habe den Computernamen der Gegenstelle ordnungsgemäß im Active X erfasst auch der Username alles eindeutig deklariert.
> *


Du meinst im Active Directory? *g* (Active X ist was anderes). Ich denke aber nicht das das damit was zu tun hat. Er kann eben einfach die Domäne inklusive aller darin enthaltenen Benutzer nicht finden

Mir ist nochwas eingefallen:
Höchstwahrscheinlich benutzt der Rechner nicht den DNS der in der VPN Verbindung steht, sondern den DNS des Internetproviders der Deine Domäne natürlich nicht kennt.
Lösche also mal den DNS des Providers und trage nur den DNS des Domänencontrollers ein.


----------



## Tobiasl (5. Juli 2004)

Huch wo lösche ich denn den DNS meines Providers?

Hmmm

Das Problem ist ja auch das ich das häkchen in deinem Screenshot nicht setzen kann, da ich mich ja noch nicht an der domäne einmal anmelden konntze, um zu dieser anmeldemaske zu gelangen


----------



## TheNBP (5. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tobiasl _
> *Huch wo lösche ich denn den DNS meines Providers?
> *


In Deinem Fall ist das die IP Adresse des Routers, die in den Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte eingetragen ist.

Vorher musst Du die momentane IP der Gegenstelle notieren und bei der VPN Verbindung angeben da mit dem löschen des DNS Servers natürlich auch kein dyndns mehr funktioniert.


----------

